# 2013 A3 TDI on Volk TE37's, Airlift Bags, Accuair Elevel, false floor, ton's of pics!!



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys I've been lurking and posting here and there since I got my car back in September of 2012. I think it's about time I got a build thread going. I got my car brand new with 5-8mi on it.

The car is a 2013 Ibis white A3 with:
-Premium Plus package
-Titanium package
-Cold weather package
-Convenience package
-Black roof bars

Here's a picture of it the day I picked it up.


Here are some pictures of my previous cars.
2009 WRX



2005 RSX Type S


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

But enough about my old cars. The first mods I did to my A3 was blacking out things and switching emblems.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Next came some LED lighting for the full interior and license plate bulbs, with no bulb out errors.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was tired of having my car stock so I did an impulse buy on the forums and got these. But decided 3 days later that I wanted to go air so I sold them.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Next I picked up a set of volks TE37 18x9 +40 and 18x9.5 +40 5x114.3 I got the curb rash fixed on a couple wheels, drilled and inserted to 5x112, and repowder coated them gloss white. Got all new original volk stickers and valves.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Now comes the airbag setup.

-Airlift performance fronts
-Airlift double bellow rears
-koni adjustable rear shocks
-Viair duel 400's
-Accuair elevel touchpad management
-5 gallon skinny air tank
-1/4 DOT air line
-SMC check valves
-SMC water traps
-ORT power kit
-Kuda leather cellphone mount for elevel controller


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Before dropping off my car at fifteen52 for the air install I got my votex sides installed, and frame notched. On the votex sides I got the jackplates molded (thanks Jason for the info on that).


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are some install pics that fifteen52 sent me of the airbag install. In the 3rd picture down you can see a good picture of the frame notch.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Trunk box made.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

A little more progress on trunk setup. Also painted the box black yesterday to let it dry over night.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Some more progress, box painted black and power lines getting ran.



After I get my car back these are going in with some vcds coding, courtesy of the bks tuning euro tail group buy organized by user "Dr.Chill" Thanks again!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Final layout for the rear trunk setup.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tires getting mounted.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Stretch fitment 215/40/18 on 18x9 fronts.

Stretch fitment 215/40/18 on 18x9.5 rears


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Elevel sensor mount locations.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Front fitment +40 no spacers.

Rear fitment +40 no spacers.

Aired down.

Aired up.


I have a set of 5mm spacers and 8mm spacers gonna play around with the fitment a lil more. But that's the rough fitment for now.  so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics of the kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount for the elevel controller.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Carpeted false floor done!


Euro tails installed and coded.


And she's home I still gotta mess with the fitment...add camber, get alignment, etc. It's really kinda lame that our front strut tower tops are covered. Can't even adjust the front camber plates unless you unbolt the front struts. I think I'm just going to get that chopped off for easier access.


I just wanted to give a huge thanks to Matt (owner) and Marcel (Installer) at fifteen52 they did and unbelievably awesome job on my car I couldn't have asked for more! They made sure to keep in constant contact with me every step of the way. They truly are a very professional company with standup guys working for them.

If anyone in socal needs an install of anything not just air installs, they can do it!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crappy cell pics!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Running stud conversion 14x1.5 -> 12x1.5 so I can run my old project kics neo chrome R40 lugs.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Got the strut tops cut off so that I can get the camber adjusted while getting an alignment (via camber plates on airlift performance fronts)









Getting aligned final specs are -2.0 front camber, and -3.0 rear camber 0 toe all around or as close to 0 as possible.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Replaced a stripped stud last night, replacing all my conversion studs to longer ones to accommodate spacers.

My car floating like a space ship lol!

As you can see my old stud setup only got about 5-7 threads before stopping.

These new studs will get me about 15 turns 

All installed, now I just have to let the red locktite dry for 24hrs before I can mount anything to them.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Such a clean car! I'm a huge fan of white on white too


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome thread/pics.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Pics of the kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount for the elevel controller.


this is sweet :thumbup:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Pics of the kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount for the elevel controller.


This is nice, I have the same set-up it has plastic holding the touchpad and isn't as clean as this one


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Well done. :thumbup: 

Subcribed! :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ocdpvw said:


> Such a clean car! I'm a huge fan of white on white too





President Lincoln said:


> Awesome thread/pics.





crispy21 said:


> this is sweet :thumbup:





joecastro420 said:


> Well done. :thumbup:
> 
> Subcribed! :beer:


Thanks guys! :heart:



darrrentruong said:


> This is nice, I have the same set-up it has plastic holding the touchpad and isn't as clean as this one


Yeah I really like the Kuda mount, it's leather wrapped what more can you ask for hehe


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks great!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks awesome !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good dude!

You might want to get some manifold elbows to clean up how those lines exit the manifold :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good dude!
> 
> You might want to get some manifold elbows to clean up how those lines exit the manifold :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Andrew I'll look into that. Also thanks for getting me the rear shocks, check valves, water traps, and power kit! ORT all the way :heart:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bagel showed me this car the other day haha super clean man


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

holy you work fast


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> Bagel showed me this car the other day haha super clean man


Lol tell bagel to hook up his isf already! 


ornithology said:


> holy you work fast


What do you mean? I started the thread late, I already had all the pics lol.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

odd question here can you get me the part number on your space saver tire??

if been looking for one but can never find them in 5x112 

also totally diggin the volks on the a3 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lol tell bagel to hook up his isf already!


he wont haha


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> odd question here can you get me the part number on your space saver tire??
> 
> if been looking for one but can never find them in 5x112
> 
> also totally diggin the volks on the a3 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hmmm I'll take a look when I get home. Isn't it the same one that's in your gti? 



Twilliams83 said:


> he wont haha


Sad Banana :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Thanks Andrew I'll look into that. Also thanks for getting me the rear shocks, check valves, water traps, and power kit! ORT all the way :heart:


 Not a problem sir, thanks for your business! 

Really digging the white on white


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Not a problem sir, thanks for your business!
> 
> Really digging the white on white


 :beer: 

Also on a side note my stock wheels and suspension are up for sale guys in anyone's interested. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...um-Package-sport-suspension-low-miles-(Socal) 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ium-Package-Wheels-pristine-condition-(Socal)


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> odd question here can you get me the part number on your space saver tire??
> 
> if been looking for one but can never find them in 5x112
> 
> also totally diggin the volks on the a3 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 I couldn't really find an Audi part# on the spare, did you want the # that's on the bar code sticker?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cell pic at the mall.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

gt[I] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man!

Also lil update...I just put my deposit down for some euro s3 recaro bucket seats!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i like your style haha 
perfect seats :heart:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nicely done! :thumbup:..and those seats are awesome, great choice! :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup guys a little update, I finally made the trek out to Vegas to swap in my euro S3 Recaro buckets seats.

My buddy Brian came with me to help out. We had to take out the 06-08 seat occupancy bladder that was originally retro fitted into the passenger seat. I have to swap mine in on a later date as the part #'s of the bladders are different.

Brian on the left, and ex S3 seat owner Sean on the right.

Pulling bladder out.

This is what 3 seats stuffed into the back of an A3 looks like haha!

During installation.



Install finished.

Had to take pics of the awesome Lincoln Continental Sean had in his garage in the process of being bagged. So sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

awesome man. As much as I want you to hate them so you can sell them to me, they look great.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> awesome man. As much as I want you to hate them so you can sell them to me, they look great.:thumbup:


Knew I'd find you in here! I was actually about to text you the pics he posted :laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> awesome man. As much as I want you to hate them so you can sell them to me, they look great.:thumbup:


Thanks man! I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to sell them


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Knew I'd find you in here! I was actually about to text you the pics he posted :laugh:


oh I know. i pm'd him before he even went and picked them up. haha like I said. day late dollar short. hopefully another set pops up soon.



SoSoA3 said:


> Thanks man! I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to sell them


 sounds good man.:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> awesome man. As much as I want you to hate them so you can sell them to me, they look great.:thumbup:


Had only I known you were looking. I knew about the sale a while back


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know....:banghead: I was about to jump on a set of CS's but I realized my wife is 5ft and would need the height adjustable lever so I need OEM's......so mad


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> I couldn't really find an Audi part# on the spare, did you want the # that's on the bar code sticker?


totally missed this yeah anythign would be great and no my gti comes with a full size spare but with my current setup int eh back i cant have it with me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> I know....:banghead: I was about to jump on a set of CS's but I realized my wife is 5ft and would need the height adjustable lever so I need OEM's......so mad


I'll buy her a booster seat :laugh:

Now buy the CS'


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Such a simple but awesome car. Love the te37's


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

no vtec 4me said:


> Such a simple but awesome car. Love the te37's


Thanks man, that's what I was going for...clean and simple.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics from the local vw dealership meet this past weekend.

















For the rest of the pics FindingThePerfectBalance.com go here.


----------

